# Beginning Surf Fishing Rig



## KeepingItReel (May 12, 2013)

Just got into surf fishing. What's an inexpensive rig to buy to get me started? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fowlerfantasy (Jun 30, 2013)

What are you fishing for? Trout or sharks?


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

I saw in Academys sale paper this morning the Penn Fierce, 7' spinning combo was on sale for $59.99.


----------



## KeepingItReel (May 12, 2013)

Mostly reds and small sharks down here in Louisiana.


----------



## flasnook (Jun 22, 2014)

I use old school reels I have a Penn 704 spinning reel bought off ebay on a 12 foot surf rod and a penn squaidder reel which I had for like 20 years on a 10 foot surf rod both hold a lot of line and still work fine


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

Reality Czech said:


> I saw in Academys sale paper this morning the Penn Fierce, 7' spinning combo was on sale for $59.99.


x2
Penn Fierce combos are a great for beginners. I bought the combo with the 6000 series reel and 8' rod. Its an awesome combo for less than $100 bucks. Caught everything from whiting to kings on that rod/reel. It is very easy to maintain and takes a lot of abuse.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

a catfish pole will get you started...
really.


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

find something 8'-10' range. for 3-8 oz weight
Two piece or one is fine, its a preference.

For a beginner its hard to beat a diawa or penn. (used)
Non-levelwind reel (less moving parts and less accesss for sand)
20-40 lb test rating is a good medium. Step up or down from there.

surf weights and 8-16/0 mustad circles. 
Im sure soemone has a diagram of a simple surf casting rig on here soemwhere.


----------



## FIDO (Jun 14, 2011)

Good Luck! I'm sure you'll grow to love it like we all do!


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Glad I saw this thread. I wouldn't say I am a beginner to surf fishing but am looking to get a couple new set ups. I have two Penn Senator 6/0's on 14' Lamiglas rods now, but am looking to get a couple more 6/0's but the question is what rod should I get? The rods I have were blanks and wrapped by my dad and I so I really have no clue what rods are on the market today. Any info would be appreciated....sorry, didn't mean to hijack the OP's thread, just didn't feel the need to start a new one.


----------



## FIDO (Jun 14, 2011)

JustSlabs said:


> Glad I saw this thread. I wouldn't say I am a beginner to surf fishing but am looking to get a couple new set ups. I have two Penn Senator 6/0's on 14' Lamiglas rods now, but am looking to get a couple more 6/0's but the question is what rod should I get? The rods I have were blanks and wrapped by my dad and I so I really have no clue what rods are on the market today. Any info would be appreciated....sorry, didn't mean to hijack the OP's thread, just didn't feel the need to start a new one.


I'd say get David Mata w/ Bimini Custom Rods to wrap you up a custom 2x4 Seeker w/ a unibutt. It will be a bit shorter than 14' though. Facebook Bimini rods. Amazing stuff.

I have two of his custom Seekers. I love them.

I know there are quite a few extremely talented rod builders out there though.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Bro, the only type of fishing I do anymore is beach front with surf rods. I have an old rod made from a Herrington blank that is my favorite, but it's over 28 years old and Herrington no longer is in business. I like single blank, 10.5' - 12' foot length medium-heavy rods. I have several types of reels; prefer either anything PENN because they last. Also really like the CV 45 L Convector. About $75-85 dollars depending on where you purchase it. 

When it's ON, there's nothing like the beachfront. "Hit the Beach!" 

Happy 4th of July. God bless our vets and our service men & woman! And God bless America (or, better yet, America BLESS God).


----------



## susanto1228 (Jun 23, 2014)

Guess I might say I am partial to Penn just a great company that makes excellent reels...

Even if you are just a beginner I always recommend to buy a product that is going to last you a long long while.....though rods..any rods may break...reels, good reels last a long time like PENN

I recently bought Penn Battle reels 8000, and 6000 and let me tell you with some braid and good terminal tackle aint nothing getting away from you...sturdy strong reels...for rods I recommend either Ugly Sticks or ST. croix rods specifically the mojo rods, Penn also has some pretty good surf rods like the prevail all graphite with a touch of glass...GL


----------

